# The Great Boot Review



## V (19 Dec 2006)

I tried on a pair of those fancy 325.00 dollar Danner "Acadia" Boots, and I wasn't that impressed.  I was thinking maybe I would take a look and honestly they weren't that good...  They're Gretex so that's good but they felt funny.  Anyway, my two cents.


----------



## RangerRay (19 Dec 2006)

When I was in  :warstory:, a lot of troops bought "Ft. Lewis" models when they went down there for _Cougar Salvo_.  They swore by them.

EDIT for punctuation.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Dec 2006)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> When I was in  :warstory:, a lot of troops bought "Ft. Lewis" models when they went down there for _Cougar Salvo_.  They swore by them.
> 
> EDIT for punctuation.



Agreed.  I wear the Ft. Lewis model with the zero insulation option both in the field and at work and they are brilliant.  Light and supportive.  However, I was able to use some creative process to get them for significantly cheaper.  $325 is a big chunk of change.  Still worth it in my opinion, though.


----------



## GO!!! (19 Dec 2006)

Danners are truly the Rolls Royce of military footwear - and priced similarly too.

If you take care of them, they can be re-soled a few times, and the desert ones are nice too!


----------



## DFW2T (19 Dec 2006)

GO!!! said:
			
		

> Danners are truly the Rolls Royce of military footwear - and priced similarly too.
> 
> If you take care of them, they can be re-soled a few times, and the desert ones are nice too!


Can't agree more.  I've had a pair for three years (desert pattern) and in my opinion they are woth every cent!


----------



## schart28 (19 Dec 2006)

two years into mine and they are great.


----------



## fourninerzero (19 Dec 2006)

I have a pair of Danner Acadia's, and love them to death. best thing my feet have ever worn. Ive owned mine for a year now, and my younger brother has had his for about 3, both of us give them a full hearty and robust reccomendation.


----------



## PhilB (19 Dec 2006)

Boots are a totally personal thing. I personally hate the fit of Danners, they are much to narrow for my feet. I agree that they are very durable however there are equally comfortable/durable options out there (all equally high priced or more though). If Danners dont fit you properly I might suggest looking at Lowas, Altbergs, Haix, Mendell, or Hanwag boots. I personally use Hanwag boots.


----------



## Red 6 (19 Dec 2006)

Yeah, I can't stand the fit of Danners. The toe box is way too narrow for me, and the soles are hard as a brick. Wearing them for hours used to kill my back. I switched to Belleville boots and never looked back.


----------



## armyvern (19 Dec 2006)

Like I've posted elsewhere, every soldiers has his own individual needs in footwear. 

There will never be a common type that is suitable to all; and that is why I advocate purchasing soldiers the most suitable footwear for them on an individual basis.

For every pers that likes the Danners, there is one who doesn't. Same for every other make of footwear. That's why when I see these threads stating "why don't we buy Danners for everyone etc" like they are the catsas$, I chime in.

As the Sup Tech at clothing stores, I can guarantee you, that not everyone is happy with whatever style of footwear whichever soldier is advocating as God's gift to whichever trade.


----------



## PhilB (19 Dec 2006)

Librarian is bang on. I think she might have mentioned this in the past, but I think soldiers should just be given a boots allowance. Provide a list of "approved boots" ( a very wide list but one to give troops a rough guideline) and let them buy what works for them. For all the money we spend on R&D, buying boots for guys on chit, production of boots in such widely varied sizes, and the costs associated with overproducing for the purpose of on hand stock I think an allowance would be equally cost effective.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> As the Sup Tech at clothing stores, I can guarantee you, that not everyone is happy with whatever style of footwear whichever soldier is advocating as God's gift to whichever trade.



Are there any old school types that actually _prefer_ the concrete soled original types?  That would seem odd in a world of choice.  However if everyone universally does not care for them then maybe the boot allowance might be a good idea.  New recruits would have to get whatever was handed to them, and once they had a good idea of what they need they could then branch out.  
And I do realize that many recruits will have experience with boots when they get on.  It just seems to me that allowing brand new guys to get their own kit before day one could end up in a cluster with people's orders having not arrived before the start of course.  BMQ would look like an MIR Commando parade from the get-go.  RSM's everywhere would need pacemakers.   ;D


----------



## PhilB (19 Dec 2006)

+1 zipperhead


----------



## Infanteer (19 Dec 2006)

Everybody's feet are different, which is why I try to avoid making boot recommendations.  A few posters brought up a good idea with a boot allowance - I believe the Americans do this; just head down to the PX or anywhere else and by a set of approved boots.

As for Danners, I've had my uninsulated Danners for 4 years now and they've served me well - I swear by the things.


----------



## old fart (19 Dec 2006)

If you cant get on with DANNERS try these brands...Altberg or Lowa..very popular with UK Forces.  

The Lowa Seeker is one hell of a GP boot and the Lowa Mountain/Combat for more arduous work.

http://www.altberg.co.uk/Web/military.jsp

http://www.lowaboots.com/catalog/ShowBoot.cfm?StockNum=3112100999&Category=8&Type=M

http://www.militaryandoutdoorgear.com/?i=4632046&desc=Lowa+Combat+Boot+GTX+(Men's)+-+Black


----------



## armyvern (19 Dec 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Are there any old school types that actually _prefer_ the concrete soled original types?  That would seem odd in a world of choice.


Absolutely there are indeed many many pers who prefer the MKIII black caddies, and a whole lot of them are infantry guys. 


			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> However if everyone universally does not care for them then maybe the boot allowance might be a good idea.  New recruits would have to get whatever was handed to them, and once they had a good idea of what they need they could then branch out. And I do realize that many recruits will have experience with boots when they get on.  It just seems to me that allowing brand new guys to get their own kit before day one could end up in a cluster with people's orders having not arrived before the start of course.


Absolutely agreed.


			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> BMQ would look like an MIR Commando parade from the get-go.  RSM's everywhere would need pacemakers.   ;D


This probably best reflects the exact reason why there is no boot allowance. No standard of dress. Too many different looks on parade despite the fact it might be best for the troops; and the costs of installing all those pacemakers into RSMs and CSMs everywhere. Not to mention the RCRs.  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (19 Dec 2006)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Absolutely there are indeed many many pers who prefer the MKIII black caddies, and a whole lot of them are infantry guys.



I am one of those Mk III guys... just not infantry...


----------



## old fart (19 Dec 2006)

I would certainly class myself as an "old school type" who wore the issued combat boot for many years with no problems, hell I even went though basic with ankle combat boots and puttees. 

As for myself, I now wear custom orthotics that don't fit in the issued boot.

That having been said if I had been wearing the type of boots made today vice what I wore for most of my 29 years I may not have developed a foot problem in the first place.  A problem that luckily is helped by orthotics.

Old fart.....out

Airborne-Chimo-Ubique...


----------



## lostrover (19 Dec 2006)

$325 for a pair of Danners??  Care to buy my ice fishing business in the Caribean??  Danner Acadia's (every model of the Acadia) and Ft. Lewis can be easily had to all points in Canada for less than $200 on your doorstep, there are alot of independent Danner reps in Canada, that will give you a good break on them.

The MkIII is a very good boot for a DMS design.  I still regularly wear mine in rotation with my Danners.  Everybodys feet are different, yet the majority of issues can be resolved by proper fitment.  MKIII 10-10 1/2 E fit me great when new, but once broken in, are like wearing mukluks, have gone through alot of suffering with 9-9 1/2 E's to achieve the perfect fit once stretched.......the joys of a direct molded sole.  The thing I like the best about the MKIII's is that when they get wet I can easily drain out the water, versus a lined boot which I have a wet/soggy foot for many more miles.   I have been wearing Danners almost daily since 92, it took me about 3 years and several pairs to find the perfect fit.  But now I can get a any model in my size and they fit like a glove.  One pair has now been resoled 6 times since 94 and has yet to leak, but yeah i look after them.

I find the aspect of a boot allowance to be valid argument, but feel it should only be permitted for actual field use boots and on operations.  Vibram soles, mainly the Sierra and Keltterflit (sp?) do not like pavement that much.  If you wear them daily in garrison, especially including the odd bout of drill.....you'd be spending $50-$100 per annum getting them resoled.  Why not keep our awesome MKIII's for those that love them and still maintain a boot in the system we can exchange regardless.  

Also wondering individuals view on how a boot allowance would work, ie X number of $$$ per annum to use on approved footwear (then what would the dollar amount be and is it avail to all, ie added to ones pay once per year or upon presentation of a receipt???)  We all know if an allowance is forces wide, lots will bicker as soldier X used his allowance to buy beer versus boots etc...


----------



## old fart (19 Dec 2006)

Certainly from a patrolling perspective lined boots can be as much use as t_ts on a bull.

There are quite a number of un-lined varients available if you have the need.

At the end of the day there is nothing wrong with the issued boot; I would still be wearing them if I could.


----------



## Red 6 (19 Dec 2006)

Just to clarify, in the US Army, you don't get a "boot allowance" per se. Each enlisted Soldier receives an initial issue at basic training. After six months, the CMA starts and accrues each month until the 18th month of service. On that anniversary, the Soldier receives a lump sum for the previous year. I don't remember exactly how much it is, but it's around $250-$300. Each year thereafter, the Soldier gets another CMA lump sum payment.

Officers are on their own as far as buying uniforms. They get an initial allowance of a few hundred dollars, and have to purchase their own uniforms from then on.

The Army has switched to the new desert style boot for all climates. This is the ACU approved boot with Goretex liner, and so forth. The main type of all weather boot is the Belleville 790 infantry combat boot, but there are other approved boots that Soldiers can wear.

The only time Soldiers get "free" uniforms is when they are deployed to a combat zone and there are very specific guidelines that apply. If your uniform gets burned up/cut off of you or something like that, the Army will replace it in combat. For some operations that are especially hard on clothing, they give Soldiers a clothing replacement allowance, which is a one-time payment to replace damaged and worn out uniform items.

The above doesn't apply to TA-50, which is the Army slang for field gear and organizational clothing.


----------



## Paul Gagnon (19 Dec 2006)

lostrover said:
			
		

> $325 for a pair of Danners??  Care to buy my ice fishing business in the Caribean??  Danner Acadia's (every model of the Acadia) and Ft. Lewis can be easily had to all points in Canada for less than $200 on your doorstep, there are alot of independent Danner reps in Canada, that will give you a good break on them.



Where do you find them for less than $200? That is a hell of a bargain and I'd like to get me some for that price. 


I have Danner Pronghorns that I use for hunting. They are the most comfortable boots I have ever worn and are super light at 48oz (compared to 68 oz for Ft Lewis), I wonder how a boot of that type of construction would hold up in the field.


----------



## Thompson_JM (19 Dec 2006)

Never been a Fan of the Mk III's..... well ok... thats not true... when I first joined I liked em kinda.... but i also never wore anything better then the Crappy Boots. once i put on SWATS for my Civy Job, I started wearing those (given that they look almost Identical to Magnums.) anyways, I jumped on the Danner Bandwaggon and Love them.

x1 pr. Danner Acadia with Thinsulate and Goretex.
x1 pr. Danner Stryker GTX w/ Gortex liner (awsome Boot, one of my new favs)
x1 pr. Danner Acadia Hotweather with Coolmax Fibers. (not really trialed yet. I'll let you know after tour how they are)

Personally Im glad I got the Hot weather Acadias, since it gives me 3 pairs of boots to rotate through in K-Har instead of just two. and the Dessert SWATS we have are on the warm side as well...  

I think Librarian is bang on. there will never be a 100% solution. but i think the Magnums and the Good Vibram soles on the Mk III's are definately a BIG step in the right Direction.

Cheers
     Tommy


----------



## lostrover (19 Dec 2006)

Well I got a pair of Acadia Desert 26000 (no GTX with the vents), with the heat barrier insole versus just the airthotic...........spend some time breaking them in, the insole need a bit of extra love, the breathing ability sans GTX is great and the insole vents to help with the water issues when they arise.  The only problem with them in the past 2 years has been my desire to wear to weddings wiht a suit.


----------



## Kendrick (19 Dec 2006)

Where would one go to try on a few of these boots before buying?

I'm looking into buying me some footwear for my barge-sized feet.


----------



## lostrover (19 Dec 2006)

Grab your yellow pages and find your nearest orthopedic (maybe not the right term......but a place that builds orthodics), get them to measure your feet properly, then call the manufactures customer service line and they will help you out with initial sizing (save alot of time with some clerk somewhere).  Find your local dealer and go pay a visit........just let them know your gonna be there awhile, the ole feels ok doesn't cut it many miles up the mountain.  Two feet=two boots, put them both on, and check your fit, initially if you kick your toe and your toes hit, move up a size, you want the heel of your foot fully locked into the heel cup..............etc..etc.... Regretfully the only way you will know your real true fit is after alot of miles in them, and it takes alot of time to find the right ones.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (20 Dec 2006)

I wanted Danners once while in Fort Knox at the US Cav store just off post...couldn`t afford them, so I tried on a pair of Matternhorn 10" Field Boots.  Loved them!  Little cheaper, but they were awesome boots for fall-winter-spring, little hot in the summer.  Mine were $129 USD (this was in `95).

http://www.shoestoboot.com/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=426&Category=162


----------



## Red 6 (20 Dec 2006)

Roger on the Matterhorn. It's a great boot and is built on the Munson last, so it fits the same as combat boots.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (20 Dec 2006)

There is already a thread on this, but I have heard from a few guys that came back from A'stan that they had liked the Converse Desert boot.  They aren't too expensive either.  







However, that really looks different from a combat boot.


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Dec 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> There is already a thread on this, but I have heard from a few guys that came back from A'stan that they had liked the Converse Desert boot.  They aren't too expensive either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've actually just ordered my pair for this upcoming deployment, and I'll let you know how they do. I know HitorMiss swears by them.


----------



## Yeoman (22 Dec 2006)

I just happen to have a chit for matterhorns. I swear by them. just as good as danners and a couple bucks cheaper to boot (ha get it? talking about boots, okay lame) mind you I'm a fan of vibram sierria soles, so any boot company mentioned here has that sole.
altama's; fit more like an actual shoe. I have a pair on route actually, so I'm going to give them a try. they say they're waterproof (I don't think they're goretex though) but either way I'm going to give them the submerrsion test just like everyother boot that claims that. but if they're anything like the jungle boot versions I've owned, they're going to take a beating and keep on ticking
matterhorn's; like I said just as good as danners, couple bucks cheaper. they fit like danners though. so you may not like that. however I also have wide feet (and flat feet, and stress fractures, ahhh gotta love mark three's) and I've never had a problem with room width wise. the set I've owned, I've been wearing for almost three years now. with the exception of sole wear, these boots are still like new.
belleville's; a company that is also constantly being looked over. just as good as any other company on the market. not as high of quality of a boot as danners, but they'll still last you forever. I've never owned a pair, but I know a guy that did. he loved these things.
rocky; there's a few guys in 3RCR that have these issued to them. they say that they like them and have never had a problem with these boots in the field. these boots also fit like a shoe apparently.
luckily there's a website where you can find all of these said boots; http://www.quanticoboot.com/ I personally have never order from there, but from people I know that have. the service is quick (even to Canada), and they're easy to get ahold of if a problem does arise.
so there, take that! a boot kit list, from a boot whore.
Greg


----------



## Hot Lips (22 Dec 2006)

In my limited but painful experience with the issued Mark III boots I am happy to say that wearing my Magnums are like night and day.
I believe as previously mentioned that everyone has different footwear needs and an allowance would serve members well...as well as save many hours attending the MIR


HL


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Dec 2006)

Rocky's are what our Department springs for, and I dislike them quite a bit.  The soles are only slightly softer than a Mk III and have a tendancy to crack across the ball of your foot.  The Gortex does not hold out water when submerged, and failed frequently even in rain and snow.  Nobody wears them beyond their original issue.  That being said, I am betting the Company only buy the cheapest ones possible and there could be other higher-end Rocky's that are better.


----------



## armyvern (23 Dec 2006)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> I just happen to have a chit for matterhorns.


Your chit must be older than a year then. Message was cut (this time last year I believe) on the medical side of the house advising MOs/Physio that they could still write chits for footwear but were no longer able to "prescribe" a specific boot manufacturer. So chits written for a specific boot type are technically "invalid" now.

Whatever footwear is purchased for you must be available on the local economy within the vicinity of you base to qualify for LPO IAW TB (Treasury Board) Regulations governing purchases with Crown funds. If Matterhorns aren't available around your next base, Supply can not LPO them for you. This also explains why every base purchases different types of footwear from one another. 

There's already another thread running on the "chit specific" issue.


----------



## Yeoman (23 Dec 2006)

actually yeah that chit is almost three years old now.
no one at work really cares a whole lot. so long as I've had a piece of paper at some point or another signed by a doctor saying I could wear them, they don't complain.
see that's what I figured after I started getting places when I was asking questions. I recall people out west getting danners issued to them for instance.
Greg


----------



## TN2IC (23 Dec 2006)

Most of the folks out east here are wearing them Stealth boots by Magnums. Local store I guess. Too bad they don't carry much more.


----------



## V (23 Dec 2006)

When I was looking at the Danner "Acadia" boots there were the synthetic steele toe 399.0 and 325.0 for the soft toe(three vets).  The lining of the synthetic toe was different as was the insole.  The problem I was having with the boot was my foot was inclined in.  Maybe I need orthodex?  However, with the issued boots they seem to be Ok, but I would like something to take the shock out of the boot.  The boots can be a little hard on the knees but overall there ok.  I have heard a lot about the danners and thought I would give them a try.  If anyone has any insole suggestions that have worked for them it would be much appreciated.

Cheers,

V


----------



## zipperhead_cop (23 Dec 2006)

Just a quick hijack with regards to orthotics...
As long as I have been in the CF (since 1985, on and off) I always wore the Mk III with just a good after market insole.  I never had any problems with my feet.  
After I had been on the job for a while, I found out that there was an orthotics clinic that would do custom orthotics and then give you a huge discount on Danner boots in order to draw business.  I went, and long story short after about a year and a half of wearing the orthotics I started getting heel spurs.  When I got back in to the CF in May, I was worried about my heel spurs and asked my chiro if I needed to be careful of them, or if they were just a nuisance.  Nuisance is what I was told.  
I decided that since I had never had foot problems before the inserts, and only got them because I wanted the boots, I said "screw it" and tossed them in the garbage.  Running really sucked for about four months, but lo and behold, I currently don't have any heel spurs.  And that is running with a loaded ruck for 5 k.  
I guess my point is do a lot of asking around as to who is credible as a orthotics distributor.  There is HUGE cash for them in that business, and it is definitely in their best interests for them to _find_ a problem with your feet.  From what I have been told by people who legitimately need them, the only way to do a proper molding is with a plaster cast.  If the place you are at wants you to step into a foam block, you are likely not going to get a proper insert.  
I am certainly NOT suggesting that anyone who currently has orthotics stop wearing them.  Just be wary if you don't have problems with your feet currently and are being told you should get them. 
Sorry for the divert.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (23 Dec 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Most of the folks out east here are wearing them Stealth boots by Magnums. Local store I guess. Too bad they don't carry much more.



Not anymore.  The Toolbox in Burnside doesn't have the contract anymore...and they had started giving out Bates instead of Magnums (Bates are inferior IMHO, having had Magnum's before.  The M9 Assault by Bates are ok but the lightweight ones I have plain ol suck...mostly its Bates stuff being bought here in Halifax as of late...although you are correct, Magnum Stealth's were the standard before this fall... ;D

I had on a pair of the G2 Stealth's in St-Jean at Rona's...nice boot!


----------



## Shamrock (24 Dec 2006)

As I've used both cast mould and gait scan analyzed orthotics, I'll add to Zipperhead Cop's bit:

A few people on this site know me and have seen me in combat boots.  I broke my leg when I was 17 right above the ankle.  The break healed but not perfectly straight; my right calf has an interesting bow to it.  As a result, I have one pronating foot and one supinating foot.  And although I've never had any problems with it, it has created some unusual wear in my boots.  Upon completion of my battleschool (again with no problems), I was sent to the MIR to get orthotics.

Previously, I had been wearing Sorbothane insoles in the Mark III's.  The orthotics I was issued were cast mould.  They were hard and inflexible and totally incompatible with the Mk III's and so I was issued Danners (the high arches in the orthotics prevented me from lacing my boots).  However, the softer sole of the Danner contrasted with the very rigid orthotic.  I felt like I was trying to walk on a partially frozen waterbed filled with chickpeas.  Worse, because of the added height, I found my ankles to be rolling far more than they had previously causing me more problems than preventing.  

A few years later, of my own initiative, I went out and got a gait scan.  Before doing so, I asked around and was assured it was a superior method to cast moulds and well worth the $300.  The orthotic was more comfortable and far more flexible, and best of all, it was plastic (foot sweat eroded my cast orthotic and can only wonder what a good foot soak would have done).  However, it was still very high arched, to the point of uncomfortable, and still caused me to stand too tall in my boots thus rolling my ankles.

Between the orthotics and since, I've worn my Danners with regular Sorbothane insoles and have had no problems at all.  With my most recent pair I just used the half-insoles that came with the boots and have found them to be the most comfortable.  Since I'm tossing in anecdotal information about Danners... I'm on my fourth pair.  Two pairs issued (insulated) and two pairs privately purchased (non-insulated).  I don't limit my use of them solely to army time, too.  I go hiking and back woods camping with them.  Only one pair is used for garrison work; drill kills the sole.

Final point, there is a new and improved gait scan analysis that's superiorer to the one I underwent.  The insoles allege to be flexible yet firm without increasing height, but I don't want to spend another $300 to find out what I got now that works better.  My wife uses these in her Mark III's and swears by them.


----------



## GO!!! (24 Dec 2006)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> In my limited but painful experience with the issued Mark III boots I am happy to say that wearing my Magnums are like night and day.
> I believe as previously mentioned that everyone has different footwear needs and an allowance would serve members well...as well as save many hours attending the MIR



This, I believe, is part of the problem.

For office/clerical/administrative positions, the issued boots are just fine. We need to realise that with good insoles, the Mk IIIs are sufficient for those who are not required to walk long distances with weight. All too often I find, sore footsies are remedied with a visit to the MIR when proper fit and break-in would have solved the problem in the first place.

I wear my Mk IIIs in Garrison, and like a great many others, switch to my expensive civvie boots in the field. Boots are tools, and you use different tools for different purposes.


----------



## RangerRay (8 Jan 2007)

I never wore Danners, but my work issues me the best boots I have ever worn, Meindls.

http://www.ajbrooks.com/qs/product/40/2352/139726/0/0

They also have a line of tactical boots.

http://www.ajbrooks.com/qs/category/40/2357/0/0


----------



## medaid (8 Jan 2007)

WOW THEY ARE PRICEY!


----------



## RangerRay (8 Jan 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> WOW THEY ARE PRICEY!



Yeah, they are.  But I didn't have to pay for them!  ;D

Edit to add: And my employer gets a discount.


----------



## Sig_Des (8 Jan 2007)

So I got my converse desert boots, and love them...Extremely comfortable and sturdy pieces of footwear to date.

I'll have to see how they fare in Afghanistan.


----------



## medaid (8 Jan 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Yeah, they are.  But I didn't have to pay for them!  ;D
> 
> Edit to add: And my employer gets a discount.




hahahah lukcy you!  ;D


----------



## MaKavelius.Prime (5 Apr 2010)

I've looked around, did some research and even tried on both boots, walking around the store for an hour trying to decide which boot to go with.  I was wondering if anyone here has had experiences with BOTH boots.  I have a lot of long days of long distance marching coming up, and need a boot a little more comfortable than the GP.  In the store, both boots feel super comfortable and light.  I find that most pairs of anything feel awesome in the store.  Right now, the only thing pulling me in any direction is the look of the boot itself.  I don't like the little ankle cut on the Magnum, and I DO like the subtlety and regular look of the SWAT.  But I can't base this on looks.   Anyone that has put any of the boots through the rigors of marches and training with info would be muchly appreciated.


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Apr 2010)

2 pairs of SWATs lasted for mounted Ops overseas without a hiccup, thread still good and will probably use them for a second tour. Pair of SWATs I bought for Canada have started to wear, after about a year and change. I wear them everyday, and do a ruckmarch once a week with them. Never had an issue with ankle support, however they are a bit slippery in the winter if you're marching then.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (5 Apr 2010)

You guys get to wear non-issue boots?

Consider yourselves lucky.


----------



## MikeL (5 Apr 2010)

From my experience I'd go with the SWATs. I've been wearing them for the last couple years and no issues at all, done a lot of marches, some dismounted patrolling and regular garrison an mounted stuff in them without any issues.  I started off with a pair of Magnums when I first got my chit and found the soft sole pretty bad when doing patrols, and rolled my ankles a couple times when doing a ruck march/patrol through the Meaford training area.


----------



## jeepsport (14 Jun 2010)

Been wearing Magnums in Garrison and the field with no issues since 05'. Wore Magnums in Afgh and they were great while mounted. Dismounted I found they didn't provide much in the way of insulation from the heat of the ground. Never have worn Swats yet.

I'm wearing the newest Magnums right now ... they're a bit too flashy for my liking, but I might actually crack and buy a set of Swats to give them a try.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Jun 2010)

I have both Swats and Magnums, for work (Magnum side zip, CSA safety boots), play (lace up Swats) and military (lace up Magnums). and don't find any difference between any of them, as far as comfort or wear.


----------



## Illegio (19 Jun 2010)

Bought a pair of SWATs just prior to going on basic recce, and they were heaven-sent for all the running around we did. Fantastically light and great with a pair of those Superfeet insoles I picked up at Sportcheck. Only wrinkle is durability. Been wearing them steady for maybe 7 - 8 months and the sole is beginning to peel off. I'm gonna glue 'em back on and run 'em til the tread is gone, though. Great boots.


----------



## Shamrock (19 Jun 2010)

I last wore Magnums in 2007, and then it was only for about 6 or 7 weeks.  During that period, I went through two pairs due to piss poor stitching.  They provided mediocre ankle support, and the soft soles allowed just about every pebble upon which I trod to make its existence known.  Out of convenience, I switched to Swats and haven't looked back.

The ankle support is comparable to the Magnums, but the more hard soles provide me with a bit more comfort footborne cross country.  Both boots provide excellent breathability; however, I've only ever paired my Swat's with Neos.  For garrison use, for me, I see no real difference between the two: drill destroys boots.


----------



## AncientWinds (19 Jun 2010)

I wear Haix AirPower P3 Boots, and they are definitly the best boots for military, especially infantry.

http://www.haix.com/usa/policemilitary_produktdetail_us.php?artikel=108011

They are durable, offer a great ankle support, they are all goretex, and very, very comfortable. They are more expensive than Magnum or Swat, but really worth the price (around $230.00 in Canada). The downside is that if they get wet, it takes a while to dry if you don't wear them wet. (That's why I always have a set of goretex sox in my backpack)

I wear them since january, and tried them in swamps, sands and snow. Also, I did about 10 X 13k to 16k ruckmarches (sometimes ruck runs) with them and they still feel and look like they were new.


----------



## Fusaki (22 Jun 2010)

> I wear Haix AirPower P3 Boots, and they are definitly the best boots for military, especially infantry.



A pretty bold claim, no?  Especially considering that you've only worn the boots for 5 months, and as a 26 year old 2lt who hasn't yet finished his phase training I'll bet your experience with other boots is probably rather limited...

Have you worn SWATs or Magnums? Meindls? LOWAs? Rockys?

Don't take it personally, but I'm suspicious of anyone claiming that any one boot is _the best._


----------



## Drift Pin (22 Jun 2010)

Best is only a matter of personal preference.  Both are decent boots and you won't go wrong with either.

The SWATs don't last very long with hard use.  Almost like sneakers in that they need replacing every 6 months or so.

In the end I switched back to my good old MK III's


----------



## meni0n (22 Jun 2010)

Read somewhere that due to SWATs using EVO, if you use them everyday for 6-8 months then you have to change them as the EVO wears out and just stops absorbing shock.


----------



## trencher (11 Jul 2010)

Been in the cf 6 years and i was issued 2 sets of magnum stealths the orignal ones due to the fact i have side feet and my orthopedics dont fit at all in the CF issued boots.

On garison they are a awsome boot. Very light and the soles are very good on wet floors. The ankle support is not that great tho.I have the stealth 2 composite toe and i like these better. They are watter proof in 1-2" of water. the ankle support is very good. Ive been wearin these for a year and they are holding up. Use them on parade and at work.

Now as for SWATs i find the magnums have a better feel to them but the threads on the swat are more geared for the field. As they work well in loose dirt and hard packed. I found the magnums not as good as the swats. But then again i never realy had a problem with traction.

Only thing i dislike is the water proof is not as good say a gore tex boot.


----------



## TN2IC (18 Jul 2010)

I own a pair of each. Both desert, and I"m rotating each day with them. The Magnums, I just pick up at the PX here. But the SWATS I"ve had since May.

Only con on the SWATS, would be that is easy to slip on a garage floor.

As for the con on the Magnums, first day, the hurt my feet, but afterwards no problem. No problem about slipping, in fact the grips might be a little bigger than my other boots. I"ve trip over stairs with the heel of them. And no I wasn't drinking. It's the Elite Spider 8.0 model. Price was right, so I had to pick them up. $93.50!



Anyways, overall I find I prefer the SWATS, but both do just fine for the operation I"m about to go to.


Regards,
TN2IC


----------



## SeanNewman (18 Jul 2010)

Just out of curiosity, can you please tell me why you have already excluded Oakley, Converse, Rocky Mountain, etc?

I'm not partial to any brand, just wondering what it was that thinned those out for you.


----------



## Farmboy (18 Jul 2010)

If anyone is in the CFB Trenton area come drop by the store and try on a pair of the OTB Boots we just got in!!

We sold four pair on Friday when they arrived.      They are that good.


----------



## TN2IC (18 Jul 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, can you please tell me why you have already excluded Oakley, Converse, Rocky Mountain, etc?
> 
> I'm not partial to any brand, just wondering what it was that thinned those out for you.




For me... it was becuase they are in stock at the store. I"m sure the other brands are as good. But the PX here doesn't carry them. Or the previous store I got the SWAT's don't either. And I"m very iffy on buying online when it comes to boots. Boots go on your feet. And you only have one pair... so no replacement on those once they are FUBAR.


My two cents
TN2IC


----------



## Sukintu (16 Aug 2010)

Has anyone else found the swat boot laces hard to tighten up? Or them slipping out occasionally?
I've had these problems, just curious if anyone had a solution to the problem.


----------



## MikeL (16 Aug 2010)

I haven't had any issues with laces on either my black or desert SWATs.


----------



## Arctic Acorn (19 Sep 2010)

For any Bluenosers out there, I just found out that the Army/Navy store on Agricola Street in Halifax sells both Tan and Black Swats for $120.


----------



## JTMEDIC (19 Sep 2010)

I have had both the Magnums and the Swat zip-up boots. I don't have any military experience but am a full time paramedic. I found that the Magnums didn't stand up as long as the Swat boots have.The air cushion popped, the stitching was letting go and the toe cap leather was peeling quite quickly. The swat boots have held together much better but as some of the users have eluded they both need replacing more frequently than other boots.

That being said they both felt really great on the feet during a normal work day
Hope this helps


----------



## Bluebulldog (23 Sep 2010)

I've done my share of research on here, and elsewhere on other sites. My regt allows Magnums or Swats in the field, but of course members have to purchase them.

After careful consideration, I bought a pair of SWATs to try out. Just took delivery of them today from www.oneshottactical.com 

So far, they are very nice. I have a difficult foot to fit, and they fit marvelously right out of the box, and are really comfortable. The tag line for them is Sport shoe feel with tactical boot performance, and they really don't lie.

I'll keep you posted, but so far, they're really good from a comfort, fit, and weight perspective.


----------



## KellGunner (26 Sep 2010)

I have had quite a few types of SWATs over the years.

My first set was a pair from the Canadian Company Original Shoe (same company but Canadian version) I had their 9" classic until after a year or so they kind of fell apart (the various swamps ive gone through at the time didnt help at all, as the foot bed was cardboardish)

I then bought a pair of 9" classic SWATS in 2005 and they were replaced in early 2007.

I bought a pair of Metro Tactical and SEK 9000.

The Metros were great for urban areas but the sole was not made to deal with more difficult terrain.

The SEK 9000s were frekkin amazing, so light and flexible, they even had Vibram soles with a multi tread pattern.

I recently bought a pair of Magnums and well they are ok, better than the issued crap but not as good as SWAT.

I might just add this is the only forum in which I have ever been told that I must follow terms of spelling, grammar and punctuation.  It is sure interesting to see that there are still English teachers out there.  My opinion is that as long as you use the proper rules when you are writting things in the real world, it should be no big deal how you write in cyberspace.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Sep 2010)

KellGunner said:
			
		

> ive had quite a few types of SWATs over the years
> 
> my first set was a pair from the Canadian COmpany Original Shoe (same company but Canadian version) i had their 9" classic until after a year or so they kind of fell apart (the various swamps ive gone through at the time didnt help at all, as the foot bed was cardboardish)
> 
> ...



Please start following the Site Guidelines, regarding spelling, grammar and capitalization. The Guidelines are required reading before posting. Thanks.

Welcome to Milnet.ca

Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## NavyShooter (3 Oct 2010)

I've been running a couple pairs of SWATs since 2008, and with the little bit of wear I give them, they've lasted well, and been very comfy to wear.

I run them with semi-orthotic inserts, and am pleased with the fit and feel.

One of the boots has a little tiny point at the toe where the rubber is starting to peel away from the leather a bit, and the other pair I finally killed a pair of laces on.

Nothing major.  I'll buy SWAT again.

NS


----------



## AncientWinds (9 Oct 2010)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> A pretty bold claim, no?  Especially considering that you've only worn the boots for 5 months, and as a 26 year old 2lt who hasn't yet finished his phase training I'll bet your experience with other boots is probably rather limited...



You know, I have a life outside military, and I had a life prior joining military. As a 26 years old man, I'm hiking since 10 years, with many hikes of more than 50k with a 70 pounds ruck. Can you tell me what the difference is, except the rifle, between hiking on various types of terrain, and ruckmarching on various types of terrain in military? It's not because I only have 1 year in military that I don't have any life experience...



			
				Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Have you worn SWATs or Magnums? Meindls? LOWAs? Rockys?



So far, I've tried bates, magnum, timberland and haix. I used to wear combat boots for hiking as they usually offer excellent support for ankles.



			
				Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Don't take it personally, but I'm suspicious of anyone claiming that any one boot is _the best._



Yeah, your right. It's a matter of personal preference. I should have said : I prefer theses boots over the boots I tried before. It depends on many factors, like the shape of your feet, the way you walk, etc.


----------



## RangerRay (31 Mar 2012)

Hi all.  Thought I'd do a little necropost since my question relates to Magnum and SWAT boots as well.

For a new civy job, I need to buy some black polishable boots with CSA approved safety toes.  I've searched a lot of posts on here, and it sounds like Magnum and SWAT are generally good boots for the price.  Has anyone had any experience with other brands such as Converse, 5.11, Terra, Timberland or Bates?  If so, how are they in terms of quality and durability?  I'll have to find out for myself how they are for comfort, but if I can narrow it down to a few good quality brands, that would be a big help.

Thanks.  

EDITED:  Added a couple other brands to my query.


----------



## lethalLemon (31 Mar 2012)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Hi all.  Thought I'd do a little necropost since my question relates to Magnum and SWAT boots as well.
> 
> For a new civy job, I need to buy some black polishable boots with CSA approved safety toes.  I've searched a lot of posts on here, and it sounds like Magnum and SWAT are generally good boots for the price.  Has anyone had any experience with other brands such as Converse, 5.11 or Bates?  If so, how are they in terms of quality and durability?  I'll have to find out for myself how they are for comfort, but if I can narrow it down to a few good quality brands, that would be a big help.
> 
> Thanks.


5.11 are very nice, I find that they last longer than the SWAT brand. I had a pair of SWAT Air Heel Zip and the zipper wind flap breaks off too easily, the leather on the boot dries out, cracks and looks horrid. 5.11 are much more durable and take polish like a champ.


----------



## krustyrl (31 Mar 2012)

Drying out and cracking was a problem with the Magnum Stealths, I found.  Having foot problems and orthotics, I found the Stealths to be the most comfortable boot I have ever worn.  I will still continue wearing them for the comfort factor alone.

Just sayin...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Mar 2012)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Hi all.  Thought I'd do a little necropost since my question relates to Magnum and SWAT boots as well.
> 
> For a new civy job, I need to buy some black polishable boots with CSA approved safety toes.  I've searched a lot of posts on here, and it sounds like Magnum and SWAT are generally good boots for the price.  Has anyone had any experience with other brands such as Converse, 5.11, Terra, Timberland or Bates?  If so, how are they in terms of quality and durability?  I'll have to find out for myself how they are for comfort, but if I can narrow it down to a few good quality brands, that would be a big help.
> 
> ...



For work I wear the Magnum Stealth Force 8" Side Zip Composite Toe and Composite Plate. 

http://www.magnumbootstore.ca/stealthforce8-5319.aspx

The boots are CSA approved safety footwear. They weigh about as much as a pair of running shoes and feel about the same. Once you put them on and lace them, you get in and out by the zipper after that. My boots are on and ready in about 15 seconds.

Safety is my job and I love these boots. Cool and moisture wicking in the summer and warm and dry in the winter.

For safety boots, you can't beat these. I've never had a problem with drying out or cracking and the zippers, heck the whole boot, is as good as the day I started wearing them 2 years ago.


----------



## mariomike (31 Mar 2012)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Has anyone had any experience with other brands such as Converse, 5.11, Terra, Timberland or Bates?



For what it is worth, I remember reading this about Pro-Warrington:
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/ems-poster-boy-keith-rock-career-due-clunky-boots-article-1.200414


----------



## Fishbone Jones (31 Mar 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> For what it is worth, I remember reading this about Pro-Warrington:
> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/ems-poster-boy-keith-rock-career-due-clunky-boots-article-1.200414



Hmmm, sounds very similar to a GP interim combat boot  :


----------



## mariomike (1 Apr 2012)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Hmmm, sounds very similar to a GP interim combat boot  :



PRO-Warrington Technical Rescue, Emergency Medical Services, Liquid Splash – Model 6006 
http://www.mesfire.com/Portal.aspx?CN=04E2EFAF87AD

( Shows a Zipper option. )


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Apr 2012)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> For a new civy job, I need to buy some black polishable boots with CSA approved safety toes.  I've searched a lot of posts on here, and it sounds like Magnum and SWAT are generally good boots for the price.  Has anyone had any experience with other brands such as Converse, 5.11, Terra, Timberland or Bates?  If so, how are they in terms of quality and durability?



I've had the Bates 8" Tactical boots before and thought they were shyte.  I also had the Bates M-9 Gortex and thought they were the most comfortable cmbt boots I'd ever worn.  If their CSA M-8 are as comfy as the M-9, they are worth a look.  http://www.batesfootwear.com/ca/en/Footwear?FeatureID=1200%2C1233

My issued summer combat boots are Magnum Stealth Force 8", full leather, composite CSA Grade 1.  Had them over 2 years now and still going strong.  They are far more durable than the Stealth's IMO.   Extremely light and comfy.  https://sealsactiongear.com/catalog/store/comersus_viewItem.asp?idProduct=1184


----------



## s30rp10n (1 Apr 2012)

My brown SWAT 9s came in Friday. Could be the most comfortable boots I've ever wore. Actually was nice to break them in. Certainly didn't happen that way with the Mk. 3s, or the Mk.4s for that matter.


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Apr 2012)

Harder to find the Coyote Brown SWATs, I ordered mine on Amazon for my tour, and had my old deserts shipped from Canada. They are super comfortable, although they are not quite as durable as I'd like.


----------



## RangerRay (3 Apr 2012)

Thanks for the input!

Last question: anyone have any experience with Converse boots?  I'm leaning towards 5.11, Original SWATs and Magnums, but I found some Converses that would be considerably cheaper.  If they're shyte, I don't want to even consider them though..  Just wondering if they are worth a look, or if I should steer clear.

Cheers


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Apr 2012)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input!
> 
> Last question: anyone have any experience with Converse boots?  I'm leaning towards 5.11, Original SWATs and Magnums, but I found some Converses that would be considerably cheaper.  If they're shyte, I don't want to even consider them though..  Just wondering if they are worth a look, or if I should steer clear.
> 
> Cheers



You have to tick off cost against all the other factors like weight, durability and wear. My Magnum Stealth safety boots are going on three years and are still holding up excellent. Well worth the cost. I bought another pair at Mister Safety Shoe http://www.mistersafetyshoes.com/en/Magnum8_Boot just recently but they're just sitting as spares right now. I really don't expect to use them for some time yet.


----------



## RangerRay (3 Apr 2012)

I'm definitely leaning towards the Magnums based on what I'm reading here, and my other research.  I'll be going out boot shopping soon to try different ones on, and if I like how they fit, I will probably buy them, regardless of how much cheaper the Converses I found are.  Just trying down to narrow down my choices when I finally go shopping.  :nod:


----------



## MeatheadMick (13 Apr 2012)

SWATs all the way.  I used to be a huge fan of magnum, picking up my first pair of Stealth II's in '07 when I first got my boot chit. They were GREAT!! However, after giving them hell for three years, and getting jacked up by a few RSM's, I finally had to switch out. I found out, at the time they no longer made the Stealh II's and had to go with the Stealth Force. Wasn't a big fan of the look, or the price (over $200 if I recall), but was a loyal user.  I got the same size, and wore the same socks, but they destroyed my ankles. I tried returning them to the shop I bought them from, but they wouldn't take them back because they had been worn, (2 days, and a coat of polish). I was told to contact Magnum, and that they wouldn't f*ck over a military guy... long story short, they f*cked me, and I still have those damn boots... But I also own 2 pairs of SWATs, and will never go back. The SWATs aren't as cushy as the Magnums, but personally i think they look better, they're sturdier, and they don't rot as fast. 

In the end, it's definitely personal preference and whatever your feet like more, but so far I have found that SWATs are way better quality over-all and better suited for a military boot.

Just my opinion of course


----------



## RangerRay (3 May 2012)

Well, I went out and bought the Magnum Stealth Force 8.0 SZ CT CP with side zip. 

http://www.magnumboots.com/ca/boots/professional/459/stealth-force-80-sz-ctcp/

They are very comfortable so far, though at first I thought there was too much room in the toes.  When fitting them, they took the insoles out to make room for my orthotics.  When I got home, I loosened them all the way, but both the insoles and orthotics back in, then tightened them up all the way.  Now they fit like a glove.  Sometimes the zipper binds; I just have to take my time zipping them when I put them on.  It was pretty hard deciding between the 6" and 8", but opted for the greater ankle support in the 8".

My only regret is not being able to find the all-leather model, as per recceguy's last.  I also tried 5.11 Tactical's ATAC 8" Shield CSA http://www.511tactical.com/All-Products/Footwear/Safety-Toe-Boot/ATAC-8-Shield-CSAASTM-Boot.html .  They fit very similarly to the Magnums, but I chose the Magnums because of the cut-out at the back, which prevents the boot edge from digging into your calf while sitting or driving.

So far, I'm impressed.


----------



## Quirky (2 Jun 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> For work I wear the Magnum Stealth Force 8" Side Zip Composite Toe and Composite Plate.
> 
> http://www.magnumbootstore.ca/stealthforce8-5319.aspx
> 
> ...



I've been looking at these however there are no local retailers that carry them forcing me to order online. My issued boot size is 285/108, what is that in normal sizing?


----------



## MikeL (2 Jun 2013)

What's your running shoe size?  For me,  Magnums and SWAT ran the same size as my shoes.


----------



## Quirky (2 Jun 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> What's your running shoe size?  For me,  Magnums and SWAT ran the same size as my shoes.



Got it, thanks.


----------



## WPJ (15 Apr 2014)

Hoplite- said:
			
		

> What's your running shoe size?  For me,  Magnums and SWAT ran the same size as my shoes.



Same for myself, I was however able to stop over at SWAT  Canada in Georgetown just west of Toronto and try a few pairs on then I ordered them from one of there retailers.  They should be in the next day or so.


----------



## WPJ (17 Apr 2014)

WPJ said:
			
		

> Same for myself, I was however able to stop over at SWAT  Canada in Georgetown just west of Toronto and try a few pairs on then I ordered them from one of there retailers.  They should be in the next day or so.



Picked up the Chase boots today 12W ad they fit great lighter than anything I have had before, can't wait to wear them some more.

Any suggestions for good socks?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Apr 2014)

Uhhhhh...did you just reply to yourself and then ask yourself a question?   ???

 :Tin-Foil-Hat:


----------



## jlv031 (18 Apr 2014)

It looks like an update to his post


----------



## kelsauce (27 May 2015)

I've been loyally wearing SWATS for 2 years,and I really like them. I'm wondering though, if there are any boots out there that are generally considered to outperform them? I'm consiering my next pair (as my SWATS are getting old) to be maybe Rocky's or the Nike SFB's


----------



## kev994 (27 May 2015)

If you try on a pair of Danners you won't be able to buy anything else.


----------



## kelsauce (27 May 2015)

I'm looking for something athletic and lightweight in nature. Does Danner have anything like that to offer?


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2015)

If you go to the Uniform sub-forum, there are _several_ threads on boots.


----------



## kelsauce (27 May 2015)

Just having trouble finding things on here. Just getting used to the layout


----------



## Arty39 (27 May 2015)

kelsauce said:
			
		

> I'm looking for something athletic and lightweight in nature. Does Danner have anything like that to offer?



http://www.danner.com/product/law-enforcement/tachyon-8-black.html

http://www.bellevilleboot.com/shop/index.php?l=product_detail&p=98

Or Rocky C4T's which are $100 in Gagetown.


----------



## Poacher434 (15 Jun 2015)

Hanwag Special Forces Lx. Almost identical to the Lowa mountain boot, just a slightly higher craftsman ship.

I have worn them for Cambrian Patrol, Njmegen, CQCI, BMO, PLQ(MOD6), in garrison daily, and on every exercise for 5 years. They are finally reaching the point of no repair.

More expensive than most ($400 ish), but after having them for 5 years it only really costs aroun $80 a year, also considering I have been more active on my feet than the average NCO and am not a fan of rotating boots.

I highly reccomend them, I recently just ordered a new pair since mine are too far gone worn, and they offered me a 10% discount for being a military member.

If you plan on doing any form of mountain work, or intense weighted rucks, do your self a favor and get them


----------



## RocketRichard (15 Jul 2016)

Hello

I've looked through the treads and does anyone recommend an all round black boot that looks professional?  Mid to high price is fine. I have the LOTB boots and I want something to use for when on duty and potentially for hiking. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidemount (15 Jul 2016)

Rocky SV2, SWATS, and Magnums seem to be the most popular, there are a few more options like Oakley, Danner, etc

I use Magnums mostly but also have SWATS and Rocky. SWATS are my least favorite. I've used the Magnums and Rocky for the Petawawa 20km Ruck and they both hold up great.

You really need to try them all on and see what fits best.


----------



## mariomike (15 Jul 2016)

For reference, perhaps 

Boots to purchase. 

will be merged with,

The Great Boot Review  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/54823.100
5 pages.


----------



## RocketRichard (15 Jul 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> For reference, perhaps
> 
> Boots to purchase.
> 
> ...


Good plan MiKe Mike. I have crap reception so search wasn't working so swell. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomike (15 Jul 2016)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> Good plan MiKe Mike. I have crap reception so search wasn't working so swell. Thanks.



Thanks for not taking offence at the suggestion, RR.


----------



## RocketRichard (10 Aug 2016)

Update: bought a pair of Lowa Uplanders and they've been great on course and in the field. Was also issued 2 pairs of LOTB boots. Used one of the pairs for 2 days and they started to spilt at the seam. One of the soldiers on our course blew out both pairs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Aug 2016)

I really need the CAF to give out a boot allowance.

I've been using Rocky S2Vs since 2009 or so but recently decided to try out Lowa's (GTX and Mountian boots) after a new pair of Rockys started giving me blisters. They feel like they're built differently somehow, Rockey customer service pretty much told me to piss off after I tried asking them about it.  

The Lowa's seem like they're built pretty narrow (the Mountain boots don't come in wide sizes unfortunately) and pretty clunky to pick up but once I put them on they were pretty awesome and the weight isn't bad.  I'm going to wait until it's a bit cooler outside and try a long weight march to see how they do.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Aug 2016)

3rd pair from the left...they look like they could use some polish, especially on the toes.


----------



## RocketRichard (10 Aug 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I really need the CAF to give out a boot allowance.
> 
> I've been using Rocky S2Vs since 2009 or so but recently decided to try out Lowa's (GTX and Mountian boots) after a new pair of Rockys started giving me blisters. They feel like they're built differently somehow, Rockey customer service pretty much told me to piss off after I tried asking them about it.
> 
> The Lowa's seem like they're built pretty narrow (the Mountain boots don't come in wide sizes unfortunately) and pretty clunky to pick up but once I put them on they were pretty awesome and the weight isn't bad.  I'm going to wait until it's a bit cooler outside and try a long weight march to see how they do.


Nice collection there. The old combat boots we were issued( Mark3 or 4's ) seemed to work just fine. The Lowas have been very good. Had a 60 lb ruck on and went for a 10 K jaunt and all well. The boots hold a nice 'shine' with some brush polishing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red 6 (17 Aug 2016)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> I really need the CAF to give out a boot allowance.
> 
> I've been using Rocky S2Vs since 2009 or so but recently decided to try out Lowa's (GTX and Mountian boots) after a new pair of Rockys started giving me blisters. They feel like they're built differently somehow, Rockey customer service pretty much told me to piss off after I tried asking them about it.
> 
> The Lowa's seem like they're built pretty narrow (the Mountain boots don't come in wide sizes unfortunately) and pretty clunky to pick up but once I put them on they were pretty awesome and the weight isn't bad.  I'm going to wait until it's a bit cooler outside and try a long weight march to see how they do.



Have you tried Danners? I wore them for years in the infantry, both on and off deployment, and they're the best boots I've ever worn. I also wore them in law enforcement. I probably have four pair and cannot wear them out. Danner sells their boots for life. The soles are stitched down, they have an excellent warranty, and love doing business with service personnel. 

Cheers, Mark


----------

